# NI CHOIR: OMNIA - Strezov Sampling



## Markrs (Sep 7, 2022)

The info on the new choir is online. 70gb in size sounds pretty substantial and it is made by Strezov Sampling, though it will be the quality that counts.









CHOIR: OMNIA – Versatile, contemporary symphonic choir


CHOIR: OMNIA captures the passionate sound of a 40-piece vocal ensemble at their most expressive. Perfect for scoring films, TV and games.




www.native-instruments.com





From fantasy films to gritty, experimental electronica, vocals can conjure emotions that make or break a soundtrack. OMNIA was recorded in an orchestral hall with multiple microphones for an authentic, versatile sound that bridges diverse musical styles. Sustain, marcato, staccato, and staccatissimo combine with a variety of playable syllables in two play modes. Keep it simple, or build complex transformations; merging articulations, syllables, and releases. A huge number of velocity layers ensure smooth transitions, along with Polyphonic True Legato and extensive articulation sets.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 7, 2022)

This looks really good and the demos sound good to me as well, certainly makes getting the Collectors Edition better value, though I will wait for the 50% off summer sale next year


----------



## Sanjay 1880 (Sep 7, 2022)

For use with:Free KONTAKT PLAYER version 7.0.0 and higher, or KONTAKT version 7.0.0 and higher.


----------



## Sanjay 1880 (Sep 7, 2022)

COMING SOON

CHOIR: OMNIA launches with KOMPLETE 14 on October 4th


----------



## FireGS (Sep 7, 2022)

Sanjay 1880 said:


> For use with:Free KONTAKT PLAYER version 7.0.0 and higher, or KONTAKT version 7.0.0 and higher.


There it is, people.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 7, 2022)

Also looks like its individual sections, too, not just a full mix. This is interesting.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Sanjay 1880 said:


> For use with:Free KONTAKT PLAYER version 7.0.0 and higher, or KONTAKT version 7.0.0 and higher.


Damn it with all these conditions. *looks for the wallet


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 7, 2022)

Have you seen the price ? Don't find it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 7, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Have you seen the price ? Don't find it.


No, there wasn't a price when I looked.


----------



## Ciochi (Sep 7, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Have you seen the price ? Don't find it.


Well, as the difference in Kontakt 14 including other stuff is 600€, I guess that would be the price, more or less.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 7, 2022)

Happy to see they’ve incorporated true polyphonic legato again, and not some limited 3 voicing poly legato. I wish more developers would follow their lead with this. 

I’m definitely gonna wait to buy this library though. I’ll pull the trigger when it’s a part of Komplete.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 7, 2022)

Looks awesome. Might upgrade to Ultimate without waiting.


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Sep 7, 2022)

It is part of komplete 14 UCE


----------



## Markrs (Sep 7, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Happy to see they’ve incorporated true polyphonic legato again, and not some limited 3 voicing poly legato. I wish more developers would follow their lead with this.
> 
> I’m definitely gonna wait to buy this library though. I’ll pull the trigger when it’s a part of Komplete.


It is part of Komplete 14 UCE


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 7, 2022)

I wonder if any of this reused content? The scripting / functionality seems very similar to Strezov's existing choirs - but this has a way better interface.


----------



## Raphioli (Sep 7, 2022)

Just noticed there was a specific thread for this library xD

I might actually finally upgrade to CE during a future sale because of this.


----------



## chrisav (Sep 7, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I wonder if any of this reused content? The scripting / functionality seems very similar to Strezov's existing choirs - but this has a way better interface.


This seems to be pretty explicitly recordings for this specific library. The photos even show the sheet music titled NI Strezov Choir


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 7, 2022)

Will be interesting to hear this head-to-head with Chorus by Audio Imperia ! And wasn't Chorus recorded in that same hall (Sofia, Bulgaria)?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 7, 2022)

It's all new recordings. No reused content.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 7, 2022)

Sanjay 1880 said:


> For use with:Free KONTAKT PLAYER version 7.0.0 and higher, or KONTAKT version 7.0.0 and higher.


Correction, 7.0.2 or higher.... I've never seen a .0.0 version work well.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 8, 2022)

Can't wait for pricing details (outside of Komplete package). Based on description and articulations (and DEV behind it) we may have here very solid "one to rule them all" choral library a bit cheaper than Chorus.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 8, 2022)

Choir + Strezov = Very nice


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 27, 2022)

Since I believe this is now out, has anyone given it a spin? Curious on thoughts


----------



## moon (Sep 27, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Since I believe this is now out, has anyone given it a spin? Curious on thoughts


Also would love to hear initial thoughts. The audio demos on the NI page were not inspiring...


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 27, 2022)

moon said:


> Also would love to hear initial thoughts. The audio demos on the NI page were not inspiring...


To be fair I find a lot of the NI demos for orchestral stuff usually lackluster


----------



## Draco Solis (Sep 28, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Since I believe this is now out, has anyone given it a spin? Curious on thoughts


Only those who've bought Komplete 14 will have anything to say on it. It won't be released on its own until October 4th.


----------



## Draco Solis (Sep 28, 2022)

This also accurately describes my reaction to the announcement (even though I won't be able to afford anytime soon)


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Since I believe this is now out, has anyone given it a spin? Curious on thoughts


I'm currently downloading the full version, but in the new Kontakt 7 Factory Library, there is a "light" version - unfortunately it sounds terrible. The standard factory library choir is much better. However, I suspect this light version is only using a far mic, it sounds very distant. However, the scripting is quite good, so I still have high hopes for the full version.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 28, 2022)

There's a short showing of Omnia in the recent trailer, and it didn't sound very good!


----------



## SingularityWave (Sep 28, 2022)

The full version sounds alright, but not really great. I'm definitely a little disappointed because of some sound issues.

View attachment Sustain and Staccato.mp3


There are some noisy (often release) samples on some of the sustains. There are a few awful sounding/noisy staccatos as well. I was able to EQ out the staccato sibilance in the above audio without affecting the final product much, but it sounds really flat if exposed because the notch has to be quite big. A dynamic eq/split eq/de esser might be able to handle it better.

View attachment NoisyStaccato.mp3


Uses about 1.3gb per section per mic with 4 mics total before purging. As far as I can tell, you can't load all sections at once.


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 28, 2022)

SingularityWave said:


> The full version sounds alright, but not really great. I'm definitely a little disappointed because of some sound issues.
> 
> View attachment Sustain and Staccato.mp3
> 
> ...


Usually, Strezov libs have 3 mics which pretty much require all 3 to be loaded to sound good. Is the additional 4th a new one or a mix mic?

Because having over ~5GB per patch is absolutely crazy and not appealing at all


----------



## SingularityWave (Sep 28, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Usually, Strezov libs have 3 mics which pretty much require all 3 to be loaded to sound good. Is the additional 4th a new one or a mix mic?
> 
> Because having over ~5GB per patch is absolutely crazy and not appealing at all


It has close, mid close, decca, and hall. The ~5gb is just the size of the patch in my memory without purging. I also haven't set my preload buffer in Kontakt 7 yet, so it should be a fair bit lower with a non default value.
Edit - 
You can see the mic page here: https://www.native-instruments.com/[email protected]


----------



## Getsumen (Oct 4, 2022)

400$


----------



## Markrs (Oct 4, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> 400$



That is a higher price than I was expecting, but at the next NI individual library sale or will be $200 which is much better price. Personally I will be waiting for the 50% on the upgrade to Komplete 14 CE in the 2023 summer sale.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 4, 2022)

The promo video is a bit odd, seemingly naked (from the top at least) singing and then some random video clips alongside them, including the one below showing a guy with maggots around his mouth 🤢🤮


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> 400$



Jesus chrsit that's a lot. I definitely wouldn't say it's worth that much


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 4, 2022)

AI Chorus - $499
EW Hollywood Choir - $499 (but usually on sale)

Seems like cheaper than its primary competition - will be interesting to see when it comes on sale.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 4, 2022)

Markrs said:


> The promo video is a bit odd, seeming naked (from the top at least) singing and then some random video clips alongside them including the one below with a guy with maggots around his mouth 🤢🤮



Ok, I gotta know who in marketing approved the maggot shot. Video editor was like, "Yes! Finally I have a use for this Shutterstock shot of 'Man in wilderness mumbling with maggots on mouth.'"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2022)

I am not completely sold yet. I will maybe grab it when it's at sale but it doesn't sound way better than _Wotan_ or _Freya_ which I love to work with.


----------



## Draco Solis (Oct 4, 2022)

Wotan + Freya together is 550. Considering this is all 4 individual choir sections, it's actually cheaper than I was expecting.

I might consider grabbing it at some point when it goes on sale (only because I'm broke as fuck). Would be nice to go along with Wotan and Freya I think (especially since Wotan has some...syllable start issues that make me not want to use it in an action setting much)


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2022)

The Walk-through really didn't show if off much. Nothing about the legato?


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 4, 2022)

FYI the Factory Library 2 comes with a *Light version of Omnia*.

It doesn't have the syllables, only the basic vowels, A, I, O, etc... But it's actually pretty decent if you're only looking for a simple choir bed. It's *not* the same as the generic "Choir" library that comes in FL2 as you can see in the screenshots, and it sounds pretty dramatically different (and better) than the generic choir instruments... It's actually pretty solid for generic choral beds that don't require syllables. Check the screenshots below from the Kontakt 7 FL 2. 

(No idea if they limit this to Komplete Ultimate (not CE), although I'd be surprised if they did... I'd imagine the Factory Library 2 is the same for all versions...)

Something to keep in mind for those that may be tempted to upgrade to CE just to get Omnia.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 7, 2022)

Any users? Opinions?


----------



## Draco Solis (Oct 8, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Any users? Opinions?


Not even major review sites have anything up for it. So people are either just testing it out still or aren't touching it at all.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 8, 2022)

Draco Solis said:


> Not even major review sites have anything up for it. So people are either just testing it out still or aren't touching it at all.


Everybody just waiting to get it for 50% less during the upgrade summer sale in the KU CE package.. or something. That's what I'm doing


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 8, 2022)

Will be interesting to see how Omnia compares to Storm Choir Ultimate


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 8, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Any users? Opinions?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Casiquire (Oct 8, 2022)

Draco Solis said:


> Wotan + Freya together is 550. Considering this is all 4 individual choir sections, it's actually cheaper than I was expecting.
> 
> I might consider grabbing it at some point when it goes on sale (only because I'm broke as fuck). Would be nice to go along with Wotan and Freya I think (especially since Wotan has some...syllable start issues that make me not want to use it in an action setting much)


To be clear, WoFrey is also all four sections.

I'm curious to learn more about this too. Initial reactions seen mixed or non-existent which is odd for a dev with so many of the most popular choirs. Also curious how it compares with Chorus


----------



## FireGS (Oct 8, 2022)

Braveheart said:


>



Cool mono review. 



"What the heck is a ...'decca'?"

I'm out.


----------



## parapentep70 (Oct 8, 2022)

FireGS said:


> "What the heck is a ...'decca'?"
> 
> I'm out.


"This" Decca:








Decca tree - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FireGS (Oct 8, 2022)

parapentep70 said:


> "This" Decca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what a decca tree is... but the reviewer clearly doesnt.


----------



## gedlig (Oct 8, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Cool mono review.


*optimised for iphone


----------



## parapentep70 (Oct 8, 2022)

FireGS said:


> I know what a decca tree is... but the reviewer clearly doesnt.


Ah, sorry, I did not watch the video and I thought it was a quick question


----------



## Draco Solis (Oct 8, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> To be clear, WoFrey is also all four sections.
> 
> I'm curious to learn more about this too. Initial reactions seen mixed or non-existent which is odd for a dev with so many of the most popular choirs. Also curious how it compares with Chorus


Ah, I'm aware. Point was since Omnia is also four sections, I was expecting a price closer to the also four-sectioned Wotan + Freya, if not more.

I also find it weird that there's almost _nothing_ on it yet, considering Strezov's reputation. At least from what I hear, it sounds pretty good. But if it turned out to be bad, there should be _something_ about it at least.

Only thing I can think of right now is that either people are still testing it out, or many of them just have so many choir libraries that they don't have as much incentive to check it out. Or many of them are simply unaware of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2022)

Braveheart said:


>





Braveheart said:


>



I really hate those "reviews" where people open the library for the first time. "I have no idea what this is supposed to do". "Oh, let's check this button out." "Okay, I will just play some random notes". "Yeah, no need to go through all section. They sound the same, just an octave higher or lower".

Guys! Come on! I want to know what the library is capable of, how I can and should use it, about its strengths and its weaknesses. I really miss reviews like those of Cory. Kevin Kuschel does these things well but sadly not for orchestral libraries or choir at the moment.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 8, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Will be interesting to see how Omnia compares to Storm Choir Ultimate


It will most likely compare the same way that a road cone compares to a chinchilla.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm a bit behind the curve on this one, but I'm realizing now that it's an NI library not even available on Strezov's site. That makes more sense. NI has a way of getting good devs to make products that somehow don't rise above the noise.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Oct 9, 2022)

NI have different target group with their products and this group is very different than average orchestral composer. This group do not give a damn about common orchestral vocabulary. Strings are for pads. Choir is a pad made of human voice. Brass is for braaams. And what decca tree is for...decca fruits? Why someone who does hip hop, pop, edm should know what decca tree is?


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 9, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> NI have different target group with their products and this group is very different than average orchestral composer. This group do not give a damn about common orchestral vocabulary. Strings are for pads. Choir is a pad made of human voice. Brass is for braaams. And what decca tree is for...decca fruits? Why someone who does hip hop, pop, edm should know what decca tree is?


Did someone say Deku Tree?


----------



## FireGS (Oct 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Did someone say Deku Tree?


Don't even get me started... *COUGH https://zreosq.com COUGH*


----------



## wunderflo (Oct 9, 2022)

"Review" by a music producer who knows what he's doing:


----------



## sequensis (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello there. I purchase Choir Omnia a few days ago and was curious if anyone knows why Omnia stops mod wheel action playback after a while? Is it my PC that can't handle this super intense CPU plugin VI or some other reason? The mod moves in the GUI and shows in my recording but does not affect the actual voices. Would love to know you thoughts or feedback. Many thanks!


----------



## sequensis (Oct 21, 2022)

I upgraded from 16GB of RAM to 40GB (new 1x32GB RAM stick added + old 1x8GB still installed) and that did the trick. This program is amazing but definitely RAM intensive. Hope this helps anyone wondering about Choir Omnia. Thanks!


----------



## sequensis (Oct 21, 2022)

I need to amend my earlier glee! This product is semi useless as all articulation is rendered useless after the project is saved, closed and opened again. Articulation shows on the instrument parts, but moving the mod wheel does nothing and the articulation in the part doesn't register. A new instrument of Omnia needs to be reloaded . . only to be lost again when saved/closed. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## S-B-L (Oct 26, 2022)

I have the same problem.
After saving and opening a project, the mod-wheel is not working.

Hopefully there will be a fix from NI soon...


----------



## Piotrek K. (Oct 26, 2022)

S-B-L said:


> I have the same problem.
> After saving and opening a project, the mod-wheel is not working.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a fix from NI soon...


Remember to report it to NI


----------



## S-B-L (Oct 26, 2022)

I reported it to NI and got a ticket.
waiting for an answer...


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 1, 2022)

Got an answer from NI:
they can reproduce the bug and they are working on a fix...


----------



## sequensis (Nov 1, 2022)

I wrote my NI ticket last week, sent them a sample song file (Presonus Studio One 5.5) as well that recreated the issue and their team is working on the same fix. Appreciate that I am not the only person with this issue to reach out and that NI is taking the matter seriously. Other than this glitch, Choir Omnia is a terrific program/product. Excited for the possible future fix. Thanks.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 3, 2022)

Any chance this goes on sale for Black Friday?


----------



## davidson (Nov 3, 2022)

I feel like this is going to end up in the same place as the symphony series libraries - extremely average, not used by anyone, and forgotten about within 6 months.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 4, 2022)

davidson said:


> I feel like this is going to end up in the same place as the symphony series libraries - extremely average, not used by anyone, and forgotten about within 6 months.


If that ends up being true it very much surprises me that Stezov would put their name on it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 4, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> Any chance this goes on sale for Black Friday?


Doubt it... it's too new


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

A nice sounding NI Choir library. 

Q. Can I have both Kontakt 6 and Kontakt 7 coexist on my PC ? or does upgrading from 6 to 7 make 6 unusable ? 

Thanks.


----------



## davidson (Nov 4, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> If that ends up being true it very much surprises me that Stezov would put their name on it.


Would it make sense to make it so good it competes with their bread and butter libraries though?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> A nice sounding NI Choir library.
> 
> Q. Can I have both Kontakt 6 and Kontakt 7 coexist on my PC ? or does upgrading from 6 to 7 make 6 unusable ?
> 
> Thanks.


They are separate plugins, so you can have both.


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 4, 2022)

Also as far as I'm aware, the NI Symphony series has other problems aside from just being "average."
The one which I'm most aware of is that each section was done in collaboration with a different developer in an entirely different space. Even if it were just average, the big selling point of having an entire symphony bundle is consistent space, consistent programing, easy balancing, etc. So not having that basic consistency within the same symphony bundle kind of removes that appeal.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 4, 2022)

davidson said:


> Would it make sense to make it so good it competes with their bread and butter libraries though?


Yeah. I was quite surprised when I saw this choir released.....but at the end of the day your brand is your brand, and if you are a brand of high quality VIs which Strezov mostly is......you don't release a subpar VI for any reason.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 4, 2022)

Draco Solis said:


> Also as far as I'm aware, the NI Symphony series has other problems aside from just being "average."
> The one which I'm most aware of is that each section was done in collaboration with a different developer in an entirely different space. Even if it were just average, the big selling point of having an entire symphony bundle is consistent space, consistent programing, easy balancing, etc. So not having that basic consistency within the same symphony bundle kind of removes that appeal.


Even worse they are still asking about about a $1000 for the whole collection. $1000 gets you a lot of nice stuff in the VI world. Can't imagine spending it on THAT.


----------



## ism (Nov 4, 2022)

In fairness to NI, for most of their users SS is probably perfectly good.


And it’s not that it’s bad, more just that …. Well I don’t hear anything special about it. But if it was a very distinctive library like, say, SCS, Vista, CSS, Venice Strings, while they’re hugely virtuosic in their sweet spots, they’d be very, very niche …. at least in the hugely general production context of Komplete. So in this sense, perhaps they perfectly designed. Though perhaps a little bit meh to some of us here.


----------



## Arabinowitz (Nov 13, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> To be clear, WoFrey is also all four sections.
> 
> I'm curious to learn more about this too. Initial reactions seen mixed or non-existent which is odd for a dev with so many of the most popular choirs. Also curious how it compares with Chorus


So does this replace Freja and Wotan? I've been holding out on buying the Strezov Choir Collection, and just want to put this instrument into context.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 13, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> So does this replace Freja and Wotan? I've been holding out on buying the Strezov Choir Collection, and just want to put this instrument into context.


It doesn't seem to me like it replaces those two because those two are quite special. But I don't own Omnia so I don't want to say it's "bad" or something like that when I'm sure it's quite good. Some of these NI libraries (especially if they're a collaboration with a good dev) are overlooked gems. I wish I could tell you more!


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 13, 2022)

I also don't get the impression that it's meant to replace Wotan + Freyja. WoFrey is a very fantasy-inspired choir with a unique yet versatile character, while OMNIA sounds like it's going for a more symphonic/classic sound. You'll be getting two very different sounds out of the two of them.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 13, 2022)

What the actual fu$! is WoFrey???


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 13, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> What the actual fu$! is WoFrey???





Draco Solis said:


> Wotan + Freyja. WoFrey


I personally prefer Freytan myself


----------



## Draco Solis (Nov 14, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> I personally prefer Freytan myself


I totally did not almost write Frotan when writing my last message...


----------



## Arabinowitz (Nov 14, 2022)

Hoping Strezov does black friday this year. As of the moment, nothing yet.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2022)

Wotan and Freyja is just way too much to write out every time. I'm team WoFrey.


----------



## aamatniekss (Nov 17, 2022)

So still no decent review out there for this, that showcases it well?


----------



## Snarf (Nov 24, 2022)

aamatniekss said:


> So still no decent review out there for this, that showcases it well?


I just won Omnia in a competition, lol.
I'll take a closer look and let y'all know my thoughts soon. I have Wotan & Freyja as well for comparison.


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 24, 2022)

I also have the Choir-Library but nothing to compare with.
Don't use choir so much in my music...

If someone has some MIDI-Files, I can post some examples...


----------



## aamatniekss (Nov 25, 2022)

Snarf said:


> I just won Omnia in a competition, lol.
> I'll take a closer look and let y'all know my thoughts soon. I have Wotan & Freyja as well for comparison.


Feel free to tag me if youre done, definitely want to check it out, and curious if its more of an epic one or can do some lighter stuff decently too


----------

